# Fish River



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

has anbody tried fish river on here? i was thinkin about it but not sure on where to go or if its a good place. any help would be appreciated


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im not sure I even know where this is. Seems like ive heard of it. Is it in Santa Rosa County??


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Is there a "fish river"? Or are you asking if anyone is floundering in the rivers?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish River is in Baldwin County. I haven't been over there in years.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i have heard of fish river before but never fished there. anywhere can be good if your in the right place at the right time. i dont seem to be very good at that. DFA definatly has that down to a science!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken? Fish river pours into Weeks Bay, which pours into Mobile Bay.



The mouth of where Fish River and Weeks Bay is where LuLu's use to be and Hwy 98 runs over a bridge there.


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for the help guys. I will have to try it out this weekend when i have some free time and get away from the house. i was thinkin next to the bridge would be a really good place to start but you never know till ya try. i will try to post a report when i get back with pics ha if i get anything that is.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (10/8/2007)*If I'm not mistaken? Fish river pours into Weeks Bay, which pours into Mobile Bay.
> 
> The mouth of where Fish River and Weeks Bay is where LuLu's use to be and Hwy 98 runs over a bridge there.


Sounds like a good place to stick a few. Getting out the map.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *HighCotton (10/7/2007)*Fish River is in Baldwin County. I haven't been over there in years.


Can't stop watching your avatar. Wish we could see the blonde in the back better.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

PERV:moon


----------



## dragtester (Oct 3, 2007)

fished there today no flounder lot of trout and reds water was dark to dark to flounder but lots of trout


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hookaup I've never floundered over there but bar on the south side of the mouth of weeks bay looks like it might be good.

The only way to find out is to go look


----------



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

too deep and no flounder i live foley.. got litte lagoon in fort morgen get place


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you still get into little lagoon? I thought the only landings closed (Callaways and the convience store next door) after Ivan. Going in from the Gulf is not fun!!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I haven't fished fish river a lot in two years. But I use to catch the limit on specks and reds in there and while doing so I would catch bass. The best place for me was to launch at the 98 bridge and head into fish river. the entire south bank is good. esxpecially when the tide was high and moving. I would fish that bank to the first curve casting into the bank. Speck rigs and grubs were always good. My best grub was a white grub with a pink tail. Live shrimp under a popping cork fished about 20 feet off the bank worked good sometimes it just depended on the trash fish getting the bait first. I loved a high out going tide because I would start at the curve and drift back to the bridge. I once fished under the bridge with bull minnows between two of us we caught 40 to 50 flounder. I have floundered inside weeks bay and on the outskirts of it but I have never did any good. I have a friend who regularly flounders inside magnolia river on the east side of weeks bay and he does pretty good from what he tells me. Good luck


----------

